# Miley Cyrus: Ritzt sie sich doch?



## beachkini (15 Juli 2012)

​
*Die letzten Jahre scheinen Miley Cyrus gezeichnet zu haben – ganz wörtlich genommen. Die Arme der Schauspielerin zieren rote Narben. Ein schrecklicher Verdacht liegt nahe... *

Eigentlich wirkt sie wie eine ganz normale junge Frau: Fröhlich, zufrieden und glücklich. Doch wie es in der Seele von Miley Cyrus (19) wirklich aussieht, weiß der Kinderstar nur selbst. Bereits in jungen Jahren stand die süße Schauspielerin als „Hannah Montana“ vor der Kamera, wurde damit über Nacht zum Weltstar. Zum beruflichen Erfolg gesellten sich private Familienprobleme – und all das unter wachsamen Augen der Welt. Wie ein Kind damit umgeht? Im Fall von Miley Cryus liegt die Antwort auf der Hand – oder genauer gesagt auf den Innenseiten des Unterarms. Denn die Narben, die dort zu sehen sind, scheinen nur eine Vermutung zuzulassen: Selbstverletzendes Verhalten.

Die roten Striche, die den Arm der 19-Jährigen zieren, sind bereits etwas verblasst, also keine frischen Verletzungen. Dennoch scheint sich Miley Cyrus in der Vergangenheit absichtlich verletzt zu haben. Denn die Narben, die bei ihr deutlich zu sehen sind, sprechen fürs Ritzen, wie die Krankheit umgangssprachlich genannt wird.

Ihre seelischen Sorgen scheint Miley Cyrus auf diese Art verarbeitet zu haben. Da können wir nur hoffen, dass die zukünftige Mrs. Liam Hemsworth jetzt endlich ihr Glück gefunden hat und die Zeit der Verletzungen vorbei ist. Doch zumindest die Narben werden die junge Hollywood-Schauspielerin immer an die Zeit erinnern, in der ihre Seele so sehr gelitten hat ...

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...s-class-west-hollywood-july-12-2012-x100.html

Spiegel.de: Warum Mädchen sich ritzen


----------



## steven91 (16 Juli 2012)

ich versteh sie total...echt krass was die medien mit einem menschen anstellen können


----------



## Punisher (14 Aug. 2012)

sie scheint mit ihrem verblassenden Ruhm nicht fertig zu werden


----------

